# help! I need new auger imput



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can get an eskimo 6" double flat or eskimo 6" silver tip curved-blade auger. Price is just under $50 for the flat vs. $80 for the silver tip. I intend to use the auger, or at least try it, with one of the electric drill adapters. Which should I buy? Will I regret penny pinching here? Do you think I will even have ice on the inland ponds March 7th? I have to wait for delivery of the auger. I have an old 8" mora hand auger that won't separate at the joint and is threaded, so I couldn't adapt it to a drill if I could get the rust to budge. I don't like the workout of 8" by 14" thick on the mora, even when I get a new set of blades on it. I am pretty sure I want to go down to 6".


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Heron check out Kmart they had mora in stock cheap. I just got lucky and picked up a 8" Lazer for $72 on ebay. you just missed out someone on here had a laser for $40.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I saw that laser, but it was too far away for me to go buy. Thanks for the kmart tip - I will check them out. Which location?


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

bump on this - surely some of you guys own one or the other of the augers I am considering??


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have the same auger as you but with 7in blades and run it with the ice master adapter on a 20v dewalt. The 7 and 8 inch moras are the same other then blades.
Put the auger in a vise and twist the top half in the opposite direction of how you drill a hole, it will come apart. 
I bet your trying to twist that nut that is welded in the bottom half. I did the same at first. Also heating it up at the joint will help get it apart.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I've owned an 8" laser for 9 years good auger serves its purpose well as long as it's got a good set of blades on it but after drilling with a few friends nils augers the past couple seasons I'm going to go that route next season. Nothing against the lazer just want something that drills like a dream.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

already tried a vise with heat and liquid wrench! if I do get it apart, I will still have a male threaded end at the top of the auger, too - how do you make an adapter / where can you get one for that?
no eskimo owners out there??


----------



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

I have 8" silver tip and pleased with the performance. My buddy has a laser and I find it very comparable. I also got mine for $58, thanks amazon. I would save and get a NILS, they are amazing.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

heron153 said:


> ...Which should I buy? Will I regret penny pinching here?...I have to wait for delivery of the auger....I don't like the workout of 8" by 14" thick on the mora, even when I get a new set of blades on it. I am pretty sure I want to go down to 6".


Yes you will regret penny-pinching, especially if you typically drill a lot of holes. Since you would have to wait anyway, wait and buy a Nils for next season. You won't need to bother with an electric drill even with well over 14" of ice. An 8" Nils will handily outperform a 6" of either model you mention and most others besides. (Might be pretty even between an 8" Nils and a 6" Lazer.) A 6" Nils would be even easier. Yes they are expensive, but by the time you add in the cost for several sets of replacement blades, your bargain price auger is much closer to the price of a Nils. Even more so if you add in costs for an electric drill and attachment. See if anyone you know has a Nils. Once you drill a hole with a Nils, especially with the thick ice out there now, you won't need any more convincing.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

nixmkt said:


> Yes you will regret penny-pinching, especially if you typically drill a lot of holes. Since you would have to wait anyway, wait and buy a Nils for next season. You won't need to bother with an electric drill even with well over 14" of ice. An 8" Nils will handily outperform a 6" of either model you mention and most others besides. (Might be pretty even between an 8" Nils and a 6" Lazer.) A 6" Nils would be even easier. Yes they are expensive, but by the time you add in the cost for several sets of replacement blades, your bargain price auger is much closer to the price of a Nils. Even more so if you add in costs for an electric drill and attachment. See if anyone you know has a Nils. Once you drill a hole with a Nils, especially with the thick ice out there now, you won't need any more convincing.


Nils all the way! No effort in cutting. Heads last much longer than the others blades. Costly but well worth it especially with the really thick ice. I will never go back to mora or later.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

heron153 said:


> already tried a vise with heat and liquid wrench! if I do get it apart, I will still have a male threaded end at the top of the auger, too - how do you make an adapter / where can you get one for that?
> no eskimo owners out there??


The icemaster adapter I'm using has the female end that way you can just screw it together. Mine works flawless with my 20v dewalt hammer drill in the slowest drill setting. 
I get around 20 holes with the 1.5ah battery and have yet to kill the 3ah battery. I plan on having two 4ah batteries for next year. 
Here's a link to the adapter I roll with. http://www.fishusa.com/product/Ice-Master-Ice-Auger-Power-Drill-Conversion-Kit


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

HookSet Harvey said:


> The icemaster adapter I'm using has the female end that way you can just screw it together. Mine works flawless with my 20v dewalt hammer drill in the slowest drill setting.
> I get around 20 holes with the 1.5ah battery and have yet to kill the 3ah battery. I plan on having two 4ah batteries for next year.
> Here's a link to the adapter I roll with. http://www.fishusa.com/product/Ice-Master-Ice-Auger-Power-Drill-Conversion-Kit


Wow, don't know but would guess the cost of all that would pay for a Nils and bet a Nils would still cut faster and easier plus not have to carry that extra stuff and weight out with you.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Wow, don't know but would guess the cost of all that would pay for a Nils and bet a Nils would still cut faster and easier plus not have to carry that extra stuff and weight out with you.


The drill will be used in the off season for stuff around the house. So that off sets the cost, which was only 89 bucks off ebay brand new. Already had the 1.5ah and 3.0ah batteries from the dewalt impact I have. Most people already have a drill that will work for there auger so its really only the price of an adapter. I got my old 7 inch auger for free a few years back.
$89 drill
$25 adapter
So basically $120 in my setup plus I can use the drill for other things in the off season.
And I would put a crispy 100 bill on anyone who would like to beat my old blue beast powered by my drill with there hand auger. 
People are amazed when they see me swiss cheeseing the ice.
Im not saying its the best but its the best system I have figured out so far.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

HookSet Harvey said:


> The icemaster adapter I'm using has the female end that way you can just screw it together. Mine works flawless with my 20v dewalt hammer drill in the slowest drill setting.
> I get around 20 holes with the 1.5ah battery and have yet to kill the 3ah battery. I plan on having two 4ah batteries for next year.
> Here's a link to the adapter I roll with. http://www.fishusa.com/product/Ice-Master-Ice-Auger-Power-Drill-Conversion-Kit


I've read some reviews and posts about the ice master ruining some augers because the flats were not true. Not all but some. I contiplated getting one but went with the Nills trekker auger instead because of posts and reviews. Weigh your pros and cons for whatever your looking at. Good luck.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

HookSet Harvey said:


> And I would put a crispy 100 bill on anyone who would like to beat my old blue beast powered by my drill with there hand auger.


Have no doubt your set-up works well but also have no doubt a Nils would beat it, especially with the 14"-20" of ice we have here now. Wouldn't hesitate to take that bet but we'll never know since Nils doesn't make a 7" and just broke my arm a week ago. 

Since the auger was free, your system may be worthwhile, especially with the drill able to be used out of season, but given your $120 and the OP's $80 auger cost and a Nils is paid for. And that doesn't include the cost of a couple sets of replacement blades or the cost of the two 4 ah batteries you're recommending. Still believe a Nils would be better overall.


----------

